# [Meta]  Which One?



## xrpsuzi (Feb 28, 2003)

So I'm ready to take the plunge and become a story hour addict. Not ready for hivemind... I hear they're a bad influence. you get sucked in and never come out... pretty soon you're using all your drug money to buy a cushy chair and those wrist rests for long-term typing 

So I'm looking for something gritty and action driven, like early Conan(Howard), the kind of description you get *before* TV seeped into the social consciousness--more imagination than moving pictures.

Any suggestions on whose story(ies) I should start reading? I tried sampling but there are so many I thought I'd ask.

Thanks,
Suzi


----------



## starwolf (Feb 28, 2003)

Look for the following three authors:

Sepulchrave II
Piratecat
Wulf Ratbane


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 28, 2003)

starwolf said:
			
		

> *Look for the following three authors:
> 
> Sepulchrave II
> Piratecat
> Wulf Ratbane *




Thanks! I am familiar with two of the three.... I'll hunt for the other.
suzi


----------



## Altin (Feb 28, 2003)

Alternatively, if you're looking for something a bit shorter (all of the above will steal about a week of your life), why not try Barsoom Tales?

I don't write it or play in the campaign (I wish!) but it has plenty of grit and for my money it's the best story hour on this board currently under 20,000 words. Of course, the way Barsoomcore updates, it won't stay that short for long... 

Yours,
Altin


----------



## Altin (Feb 28, 2003)

Fool that I am, I forgot to include a link. Here you go:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37087


----------



## the Jester (Feb 28, 2003)

If you want something a little weird, try mine... strange things always a-happening over there.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks for the help.... I noticed that there are some pretty extensive posts that I'll have to catch up on. Thanks Atlin for the link.

I'm also looking at League of Extrodinary Gentlemen. I'm not usually into d20 modern stuff... but it caught my eye.

Suzi
"storyhour looks so much nicer than pagemaker 7.0...."


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2003)

We have a LOT of good authors.  This is definitely my favorite part of the boards.

For some shorter (and utterly delightful) fun, try anything by JonRog1. You can get a feel for his writing style by reading the relatively short (15 minutes?) Pulp Spycraft.  
god, it's funny.  

Suzi, I'm going to edit your thread title to say [meta]. Hope that's okay.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Feb 28, 2003)

*beep beep!*

I would cite Fritz Leiber as my primary influence, but RE Howard is not far behind.

So at the risk of blowing my own horn... Wulf's Story Hour is the one for you. I think it has more of a pulp feel than Piratecat's or Sep's (not to cast aspersions on either of those fine stories... Just a style thing.)

And it has the advantage of being finished...

The link:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?threadid=102&highlight=wulfs+story+hour

Wulf


----------



## Enkhidu (Feb 28, 2003)

Why not come on over and check out the Small Beginnings story hour? It's (few but loyal) fans usually have some good things to say about it, and is a bit of a departure from the normal story hour: d'shai527 and I (the authors of the SH) introduce every post (in the latter half) with a tongue in cheek dialogue and a "tip of the day."

Plus we're prone to giving stuff away, like dice, to people who participate in our contests.

Here's the link: Clicky!


----------



## Joshua Randall (Feb 28, 2003)

As a meta-note to your meta-thread, I suggest that if you are having trouble getting into a particular Story Hour, don't start at the beginning - start in the middle! For example, I jumped into Piratecat's story hour on about page 9, then went back later to read what I had missed.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 28, 2003)

JERandall said:
			
		

> *As a meta-note to your meta-thread, I suggest that if you are having trouble getting into a particular Story Hour, don't start at the beginning - start in the middle! For example, I jumped into Piratecat's story hour on about page 9, then went back later to read what I had missed. *




I do that too!

It's a great idea, because you're starting once the author has already found his pace and style. I know in my case, my first few entries were pretty bad. I had to re-teach myself how to write, and that takes a little while.


----------



## Sniktch (Feb 28, 2003)

Well, I'm not going to be left out here   If you're looking for a D&D story about a group of evil characters slaughtering dark elves 'anti-hero' style, check out my City of the Spider Queen Story Hour - the link is in my sig below.  If you need convincing, here's a brief excerpt from one of their recent battles:

Suddenly the light of Bruskin’s spell was snuffed, and at the same time the air was filled with whistling crossbow bolts and crackling bolts of electricity. Bruskin was struck by no less than three bolts and was sent spinning through the air. Luckily his protective spells absorbed most of the damage, but the amulet around his neck was pulsing with energy and he knew it would soon crumble. He turned to see the flying wizards hovering above the edge of the cliff, and he knew that the spider would only be moments behind them.

Across the chamber, Artimas felt several small bolts pierce his flesh and the burning itch of poison racing through his veins. He spun around and saw that at least a dozen drow, a pair of quth-maren, and a female drider encased in an aura of fire had entered the chamber behind them. “It’s a trap!” he yelled. “They were waiting in the tunnels behind us, we’re surrounded…” 

The mage slumped to the ground as he spoke the words, and by the end of his warning he was fast asleep. The rest of the companions found themselves surrounded by grinning dark elves as the jaws of the trap slammed shut.

The companions’ reaction was swift. Tierak whirled about and stretched her hand toward one of the flying wizards and deep within his ribcage his heart ceased beating. The mage dropped from the air without a sound. Higreld had not left the area and paused to summon another ogre in front of the rear group of attackers, then continued flying toward the crevice Artimas had envisioned. Bruskin attempted to renew his daylight spell on the column but felt a stabbing pain that broke his concentration. The amulet around his neck throbbed one last time and then crumbled into dust, and the fey’ri turned to find a dark elf attacking him with a length of whirling, spiked chain.


----------

